# Scab/wound care



## fancyfrancie (Sep 9, 2010)

My black spoo puppy, Francie, has once or twice gotten a scab that rather than going away, seems to build and grow. Today when I bathed her, I spend about 20 minutes working at a spot on her head - when I finally got it broken down, there wasn't even a sore underneath (already healed), it was just a tangled spot of grossness. Honestly, her fur is so black and thick, its really hard to even see the problem....

This is my first poodle, and I'm finding that I have to do everything differently than I would my other non-poodles.

My question(s) are: Is this buildup (rather than just shedding the scab and it falling off) typical for poodles, and is there a tip anyone can offer for an easier way to clean it up - and maybe some advice on how to keep this from occuring at all.

Thanks in advance to all of you in this forum, you've been so helpful with navigating this wonderful breed in the past.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I think that most of it has to do with the hair. The scab gets matted into the hair (or hair gets trapped in the blood). It can not just "fall off" like a normal scab would then. I dont know if there is really much you can do about it (unless you want to shave her short all over). Soaking it and working it out seems like the best option.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

When Sam had hot spots, he would get a scab on the hot spot and it would heal up but the scab would be stuck in his hair. I just kind of left it alone until the hair grew enough so I could get scissors between the scab and his skin and then I cut the scab off.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh my, must be the week for head scabs. I felt something thru Jettas thick black topknot....felt like a scab but I said "naw, it musta been some food or ssomething sticky that got into her cone and stuck in her fur" She's had a cone on for stitches on her back for almost 2 weeks and food was in there sometimes. Last Thurs I took her to the vet for staple removal and then went to my friends grooming salon. Her cone was off and she was so happy but I had to put her in a crate with a quilt and I was watching her grind her face on the blankets and bars. I was giggling saying how good it felt for her to scratch without that cone on. 

About 20 minutes go by and I had make her quit the scratching cause the cage was shaking. When she looked up at me, I could see BRIGHT RED abover her eye and on the cheek. OMG, I knew she rubbed herself raw and I threw her in the tub and washed her with HYPO shampoo and I saw that it was so bad, I took a Moser and shaved off the entire top of her head. 

She has big puff ears and a flat skull...she looks horrible. It was all oozy and semi bleeding but now its a total scab. I am dying to pick at it but I wont. It needs to heal and then sort of flake itself off. I am gonna take her body down with a #7 and leave the big fur wreath collar around her neck. By spring she otta be full top-knotted again...but what a MESS. Both her and and I are a wreck.


----------

